# Trendwhore Effekte



## sok (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute !!
Bin Blutiger Anfänger habe eine frage.
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich diesen Effect (Trendwhore Effekte)
auf den Bildschirm Zaubere? (Link zu einem TUT).
mfg sok


----------



## pflo (29. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
bitte benutze als erstes mal die Forumssuche, dieses Thema hatten wir schon mehr als ein mal...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials230576.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials188707.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials185854.html

..oder einfach Google!
http://www.google.de/search?q="trendwhore+effect"+tutorial


----------

